# Toilet problems



## sprinter31 (Jan 21, 2009)

I dont know the name of the toilet I have in my trailer, but it is the type with the flap that opens and solids fall straight down into tank, I am having a problem with the solids piling up in tank right under opening and not spreading out in tank, I have tried filling tank about half way with water thinking this will help disperse, but did not seem to help. Any suggestions?:smack-head:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Sounds like you have something stuck in it, probably just a bunch of gunk. Fill the holding tank as much as you can with ice cubes then drive it around for several hours. As the ice melts (provided it's above freezing outside), the resulting slush should help clean away everything.

Also, you can get one of those wands you put on the end of a hose and stick down in the toilet to spray around.


----------



## gasman (Oct 14, 2008)

After you get it cleaned, this should help you prevent it from happening again. After a flush there is very little water in the bowl. Push peddle or lever half way down and fill the bowl with more water before using. This will help flush those solids into the tank.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Have a look at this too, regarding backflusing, which will also help.

http://www.campercommunity.com/forum/rv-camper-discussions/467-black-tank.html


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

when I was full-timing, I had that same problem. How I solved it was to fill the tank with water, lower the valve side of the camper to aid in drainage, and dump it. It took me a couple times, but I got it all out. 
I then filled the tank about half way, and then used a product called aqua-zyme. It's an enzyme that breaks down waste and liquifies it. Of course, I used "slightly" more than the directions called for. Hope this helps


----------



## sprinter31 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you, Happy camper, G-man, fortner, mark, for the info. Excellent advice. I had a heavy use weekend which made it even worst, yuck!!!! Sprinter


----------



## RVCamper (Sep 15, 2018)

Oh man you have a Pooh Pyramid!

We ran into those during the winter months. 

1. Use lots and lots of water every time
2. Use RV toilet chemicals to keep the smell and tank clean
3. You could also just go for a RV composting toilet so you don't have to deal with the pooh problems

Happy Trails!


----------



## dangeun (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm planning to buy an rv soon and I hope to travel miles with it, so I hope that I will not encounter the same toilet problems and I need a bigger tank for long days of travel.


----------



## frankgibbons (Oct 31, 2019)

I think all you need is to clean your RV toilet properly. Using the OXO best toilet brush to get rid of the problem. This OXO compact toilet brush is just what I was looking for and is perfect in every way.

This brush design is modern and it adjusts into any bathroom perfectly. The canister smoothly pops open when you lift the brush and snaps shut just as easily when you put it back.

The brush itself is very sturdy and durable and cleans any toilet bowl easily and completely. I utilize it for daily general cleanup as well as thorough cleans.


----------

